# Finally...My linear press is done!



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

Between having my son 4 weeks ago and putting a new roof on my house, I haven't had time to work on my press like I had hoped. Anyway, here she is finally. I used nestable tubing from McMaster Carr. I also got my acme rod from them as well. I had the end turned to a half inch for my handle. Picked up some fingers from yet2getthebig1 and drilled them out so they could be bolted on instead of welded. Everything on my press can be removed in case something should ever go wrong. I built an X-Press awhile back but can't believe how much more I like this one. Pressing a bow can't get any easier than this. Tell me what you think!


----------



## lort o palt (Feb 28, 2005)

Wow, that`s awesome, nice bow also.Good work


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Very nice press and that welding is so neat. I might have to do some searching over here to see if I can source the bits.


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

That is one nice press, has to be one of the best from the DIYers. How much do you have in it? (By the way sweet bow)


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*How much*

How much would you be willing to sell it (or another one like it) for????


----------



## vandal44 (Mar 26, 2005)

I would agree with rest of the people. That press is a work of art. send me a PM on a price.


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

skurtz1313 said:


> That is one nice press, has to be one of the best from the DIYers. How much do you have in it? (By the way sweet bow)


Thanks. Believe it or not, I have a couple hundred dollars in it. Yeah, the Admiral is one of the best bows I've ever had.



pabowman said:


> How much would you be willing to sell it (or another one like it) for????


It'd probably take $400 TYD to get me to make one IF I was going to make one for anyone.


----------



## Race59 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Nice press!!!*

Very clean looking.... flawless craftsmanship!!!!

You did an incredible job.


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

Great job,,,,,,,, very clean


thad


----------



## moos-man (Jan 6, 2009)

lort o palt said:


> Wow, that`s awesome, nice bow also.Good work


Yours aint bad to...


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice job ...


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

nice press!! Please explain why you like this model so much more than the xpress. I have been thinking about purchasing one with a hydrolic press on it. For the sole purpose they are a lot cheaper than one like yours. Also all i will use it for is to tie in peeps, tie in rests, adjust cables etc.... 

I would probably use it once or twice a year unless my buddies find out about it!


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> nice press!! Please explain why you like this model so much more than the xpress. I have been thinking about purchasing one with a hydrolic press on it. For the sole purpose they are a lot cheaper than one like yours. Also all i will use it for is to tie in peeps, tie in rests, adjust cables etc....
> 
> I would probably use it once or twice a year unless my buddies find out about it!


The press you're referring to is the hydrapress. It's the first press I ever built. However, it has limitations such as the length of bow it will accommodate. Hydrapress even introduced a longer version of the press themselves. The X-Press is harder to set up than the linear press and doesn't do center pivot bows. It makes it a no brainer for me. The linear press seems to be the way to go IMO. Set up is fast and easy. Hope that helps.


----------



## Jp816 (Jul 16, 2009)

Great Job.... You Should have no problem selling those if you went in to business.....


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

TTT for Fire & Ice


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

0zarks2 said:


> TTT for Fire & Ice





Look great! I wish I could find plans to build one


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

How long is the threaded rod? And how long log are your nestable tubes?


----------



## Desert Southpaw (Jan 10, 2008)

Fire&Ice said:


> Look great! I wish I could find plans to build one


Plans....It's not this one but another that was done here that looked good. 
Here is the thread: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=933378

I was thinking of trying to build this one. Especialy since they provided some material listing and directions. 

Hope you find what you looking for.


----------



## bowfreak21 (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks good bud!!


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

daltongang said:


> How long is the threaded rod? And how long log are your nestable tubes?


The acme rod is 3/4"-6 that is 36" long. The main tube is 30" long and made of 2 1/4" nestable tubing. It mates up with 2" tubing. The sections are 30" long, both the main and the telescoping tube. The arms that hold the fingers are 8" long. All my material came from McMaster Carr.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Desert Southpaw said:


> Plans....It's not this one but another that was done here that looked good.
> Here is the thread: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=933378
> 
> I was thinking of trying to build this one. Especialy since they provided some material listing and directions.
> ...


Yep, I built that one and it works awesome, great instructions on that thread.

FF


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

0zarks2 said:


> The acme rod is 3/4"-6 that is 36" long. The main tube is 30" long and made of 2 1/4" nestable tubing. It mates up with 2" tubing. The sections are 30" long, both the main and the telescoping tube. The arms that hold the fingers are 8" long. All my material came from McMaster Carr.


thanks Ozarks2, time to get to work:darkbeer:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Sweet press.*
Once I get over that way and settled into the new home in the "Show Me", I will have one like that. :tongue:
If you ever plan on selling one, I got a cousin that lives in Nixa and one in Marshfield that I will send your way for me..... :wink:


----------



## SoutherntierBowhuntr (Jul 1, 2007)

*Bowpress*

Nice press! Where did you get the wheel that you use for adjusting the press?


----------



## elkmaster (Mar 1, 2004)

Awsome Press!


----------



## bow111 (Jun 28, 2008)

looks good


----------



## Brendan moyna (Sep 23, 2009)

nice press i will have to build my own soon


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Finally I find out who stole my bowpress!!!




Just kidding. Great job and congrats on the son as well.


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

6" wheel came from Grizzly. I think it was around $10 plus a $3 handle. Not too bad. 




SoutherntierBowhuntr said:


> Nice press! Where did you get the wheel that you use for adjusting the press?


----------



## lv2bwhnt (Mar 30, 2007)

Beautiful press. Simple but elegant. I have a stupid question: Is there anything supporting the riser while it is in the press? I can't see anything in the pics.


----------



## SoutherntierBowhuntr (Jul 1, 2007)

Are there any posts or diagrams that show how the threaded rod is positioned inside the tubing, with the collars, nuts, thrust washers and any other parts that are not exposed so that I can see how to assemble the inner workiings for this press?


----------



## muckdog (Dec 7, 2004)

SoutherntierBowhuntr said:


> Are there any posts or diagrams that show how the threaded rod is positioned inside the tubing, with the collars, nuts, thrust washers and any other parts that are not exposed so that I can see how to assemble the inner workiings for this press?


ditto that....


----------



## pateyboyup (Feb 12, 2009)

*nice job*

how 'bout you e-mail me them blueprints?pleeeeeeeeeease.....


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

i concur with pateyboyup, can i get a materials list and some blueprints...nothing fancy just your assembly...what did you use to cut tubing, etc. Thanks...really awesome press (if it hasnt been said already).


----------



## elkmaster (Mar 1, 2004)

ttt


----------

